# SiS 630s Support?

## Steve03

hi,

sry schonmal vorne weg ich bin ein absuloter linux-n00b aber ich möchte trotzdem umsteigen von windows. ich habe vor 2 jahren mal suse linux 7.1 ausprobiert, nur gabs da ein problem mit xfree86 (glaube ich  :Smile:  ) und dem treiber. es gibt zwar ein treiber der den sis 630 unterstützt aber net wie im notebook in verbindung mit einer video bridge. (es gibt zwar einen treiber zum download, nur bin ich zu doof den zu installieren  :Wink:  )laut mehreren usern funktioniert es aber seit der suse linux version 8.0 problemlos. deshalb wollte ich wissen ob die aktuelle version (1.4) von gentoo auf meinem notebook mit sis 630 läuft, und wie kompliziert die installation ist (ähnlich einfach wie bei suse mit yast2?) und wieviel festplattenplatz ich in etwas brauche...

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus für eure hilfe

mein sys:

p3 1000mhz

224mb ram

sis630s 32mb (shared)

20gb hdd

----------

## Sas

der treiber sollte eigentlich funktionieren, hab aber auch nurn laptop mit sis chip. die runter geladene binary hättest du nur ins entsprechende verzeichnis von xfree86 kopieren und deine config anpasse müssen.

gentoo installation ähnlich wie suse? ähm nee, wirklich nicht... die letzte suse installation, die ich gemacht habe, war zwar 6.2 aber das war damals schon _wesentlich_ komfortabler. unter gentoo gibts nicht nur keinen grafischen installer, es gibt gar keinen  :Wink:  dafür aber ne gute doku

festplattenplatz brauchst du nicht besonders viel, hängt natürlich von den paketen ab, die du emergst, aber ich würde sagen auf jeden fall unter 5gb.

mit deinem system werden einige installationen schon ein bisschen dauern, aber es lohnt sich =)

ich wünsche viel spass mit deinem neuen gentoo!

----------

## Sas

oha, zehntausendfach-post   :Shocked: 

[mod edit]

Hat sich erledigt  :Wink: 

[/mod edit]

----------

## Steve03

thx schonmal für deine antwort  :Smile: 

eine frage hab ich aber noch: in der installationsanleitung ist n ur beschrieben wie man gentoo installiert indem man die partitionstabelle löscht und neue partitionen installiert.. ich würde aber gerne mein win installiert behalten und n bootmanager wie lilo einrichten... wie mach ich das wenn ich z.b die partitionen schon mit partition magic erstelle und darauf dann gentoo installiere?

thx für hilfe

----------

## Sas

naja, dann überspringst du den schritt mit dem partitionen erstellen eben und formatierst deine bereits vorhandene partition =]

und danke fürs thread aufräumen  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

deine Windows Partition kannst du lassen, wie sie ist (solange dahinter genügend Platz für Gentoo ist  :Wink: ). Im "leeren" Bereich der Platte kannst du dann, nach einem Boot von der LiveCD, die Partitionen für Gentoo anlegen. 

Dann am besten neustarten, um sicherzustellen,   dass die Partitionstabelle neu eingelesen wird, und dann installieren.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Steve03

jo thx...

also ich hab z.b dann meine 2 primären partitionen hda1 und hda2, danach 3gb frei und dann mein extendet...

dann mach ich das so wie in der anleitung:

Command (m for help): n

Command action

   e   extended

   p   primary partition (1-4)

p

Partition number (1-4): 3

First cylinder (1-3876, default 1): (Drücken Sie Enter)

Using default value 1

Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-3876, default 3876): +32M

und dann bleibt meinen "alten"  partitionen erhalten?

edit: "Die Pakete auf dieser CD brauchen auf einem üblichen, modernen Einzelprozessorsystem etwa 36 Stunden für eine Kompilierung aus dem Quellcode"

ich glaub ich nehm das vorkompilierte gentoo  :Wink: 

thxLast edited by Steve03 on Thu Sep 04, 2003 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

Du löscht im Partition Magic alle Partitionen, bis auf die Windows Partition (vorher Backup anlegen, sofern nicht vorhanden!). Dann startest du die LiveCD, liest dir die Punkte 6.1 und 6.2 durch und arbeitest Punkt 6.3 ab. Neustarten, Installation nach Anleitung, nur die Kapitel 6.1, 6.2 und 6.2 kannst du überspringen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Steve03

hm meine partitionstabelle:

primär1

primär2

[extendet]

logisch1

logisch2

logisch3

[extendet]

die würde ich gerne behalten... ich brauch aber 3 partitionen für gentoo, kann ich die swap als logische erstellen? bzw wie deklarier ich die dann als swas, wenn die sagen wir meine 4. logische partition ist?

----------

## dertobi123

Auf welchen der Partitionen liegt denn Windows, bzw. ein fat32/ntfs Dateisystem, dass da auch bleiben soll?

Swap, kannste an für sich hintun, wo du möchtest. Man hat zwar mal gesagt, die swap Partition gehört an den Anfang der Platte, da dort Zugriffe schneller sind, aber da halbwegs moderne System IMHO RAM im überfluss haben ist das vernachlässigbar.

Wenn du nur den Parttionstyp von fat32/ntfs nach Linux oder Linux Swap ändern möchtest, die Größe aber bleiben soll, dann machst du im fdisk kein n wie neu, sondern ein t wie type.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du nur den Parttionstyp von fat32/ntfs nach Linux oder Linux Swap ändern möchtest, die Größe aber bleiben soll, dann machst du im fdisk kein n wie neu, sondern ein t wie type.

 

Wobei der Wert von Swap dann "82" ist.

"83" sind normale Linuxpartitionen.

ian!

----------

## Steve03

auf den beiden primären liegen meine wins...

ich hab mir gedacht ich kann mit

Command (m for help): n

Command action

   e   extended

   p   primary partition (1-4)

p

Partition number (1-4): 3

First cylinder (1-3876, default 1): (Drücken Sie Enter)

Using default value 1

Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-3876, default 3876): +32M

die boot partition nach den andren primären machen 

und dann mit

Command (m for help): n

Command action

   e   extended

   p   primary partition (1-4)

p

Partition number (1-4): 4

First cylinder (1-3876, default 1): (Drücken Sie Enter)

Using default value 1

Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-3876, default 3876): 

den restlichen freien platz zwischen der linux-boot und extendet für root nutzen und dann mit

Command (m for help): n

Command action

   e   extended

   p   primary partition (1-4)

e

Partition number (1-4): 8

First cylinder (1-3876, default 1): (Drücken Sie Enter)

Using default value 1

Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (1-3876, default 3876): 

die swap partition ganz ans ende packen sodass sie den restlichen sperihcerplatz einnimmt...

so würde doch meine andren partitionen erhalten bleiben, oder?

thx für eure hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

4 primäre + x extendet Partitionen geht nich  :Wink: 

Du kannst hinter die beiden primären noch eine kleine dritte als /boot machen, und zwei extended Partittionen (5 & 6) als / bzw. swap. (oder umgekehrt, wie du magst.)

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Steve03

hm? darf ich net 4 primäre partitionen und in extendet beliebig viele logische haben?

----------

## dertobi123

Nein. Entweder 4 Primäre oder 3 Primäre plus extendet.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Steve03

hm... afaik darf man linux doch auch auf ner logischen installieren... kann ich net boot als primär und root+swap als logische machen oder wird des zu kompliziert?

----------

## dertobi123

Ja!

Ich korrigiere mich, hatte ja was von root & swap als extendet geschrieben ...  :Embarassed: 

Richtig ist: /boot als 3 primär und root & swap (5 & 6) oder umgekehrt als logische _in_ der extendet  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Steve03

ah thx  :Smile: 

ich werds mal probieren 

großartige community btw  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

wegen deiner Grafik guck mal hier http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsis630.shtml

Ist zwar nicht umbedingt der schnelste aber funktioniert bei mir auf dem Notebook sehr gut (Tvout, zweiter Vga und sogar das dimmen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung). Wenn man der Installationsanleitung folgt, geht es recht einfach.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Steve03

jo den hat ich auch schon gefunden... nur wusst ich leider net genau wie ich den installieren sollte  :Sad:  (bin n linux n00b   :Embarassed:  ) wär nett von dir wenn du eine genaue anleitung der befehle die ich eingeben musst hier reinschreibst...

die gentoo installationsanleitung ist ja recht ausführlich... ich probier erstmal ob ich x ohne n neuen treiber zum laufen krieg.... ansonsten probier ich mal den von winishofer zu installieren  :Wink: 

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Sas

auf der seite is doch ne installationsanleitung (eigentlich nur die vorhandene sis_drv.o [glaub so hiess sie] durch die runtergeladene ersetzen). das tool "sisctrl", das es dort gibt, is übrigens auch sehr empfehlenswert =]

----------

## Steve03

jaja, das prob is nur: wenn ich das teil unter win auf meine daten partition speichere, muss ich diese ja erst in der console mounten und dann is mein problem, wie ich an der console das ding entpacke (mit welchem befehl) und kopiere  :Sad: 

----------

## Sas

entpacken kannst dus mit tar, kopieren mit cp  :Wink:  oder entpacks doch schon unter windows oder benutz einfach x (ark oder so)...

----------

## Steve03

öhm   :Embarassed: 

kannst du mal die befehle zum entpacken mit cp einfügen und den befehl mit dem ich das ins richtige verzeichnis kopiere??

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Sas

fürs entpacken gieb einfach mal "man tar" ein und les dich durch, das brauchste sowieso früher oder später. kopieren geht mit "cp /quellverzeichnis/datei /zielverzeichnis".

----------

## Steve03

ok danke dir  :Smile: 

----------

